

Does app development(iOS and Android) with React Native really worth? - amanmaan08

From last few weeks I am hearing about buzz of developing iOS &amp; Android apps with React Native and heard that FB is pioneering this way of development.Even I went through a tutorial and honestly it didnt excite me much.So I am confused a bit &amp; chose HN for better understanding of this buzz.So Firstly I want to know limitations of React.js in app development from you guys.Honestly I want to reject it but I want to know concrete reasons from fellow developers.If you guys think its really worth then plz share obvious reasons for your belief in React.<p>I am an iOS developer.
======
DigitalSea
Firstly you're talking about React Native and at present there is no Android
version, so you can only develop iOS applications using React Native. And
although the name is shared with React.js and some of the conventions, you
actually don't write React.js code to write iOS applications. It's not a write
once, deploy everywhere kind of deal.

I have been building an iOS application using React Native and the performance
is great (on account it maps to native Objective-C) and it feels like the
future. It isn't just like a Phonegap application where it is run within a web
container, so you get the native performance. If you already know Objective-C
and or Swift, I wouldn't bother with React Native to be honest. RN is good for
non-programmers to build iOS and eventually Android apps.

~~~
amanmaan08
I wouldn't have bothered about it untile its claim to be reusability among
many platforms.Thanks for correcting me on React Native!!

